# Please Help identify the make



## St.Peter (Oct 18, 2015)

Trying to find out the brand and make of this bike. The forks, fenders and rack are aftermarket. I would like to put this back closer to original. Thanks for the help.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 18, 2015)

Looks like a nice rider!
I would suggest you look for a project bike,
schwinn, monark, western flyer, etc. With more
original parts on it.


----------



## the tinker (Oct 18, 2015)

I have a 47 or 48 Hawthorne Comet that your frame and tank appear to match. [Photo]


Can't see if your nameplate screw holes are there, but I bet your bike is a Hawthorne or maybe a Rollfast. Might be a J.C. Higgins guard on there and one of them new springers. 
Looks like a good Rider and a fun bike. Enjoy


----------



## St.Peter (Oct 18, 2015)

Thanks to "the tinker" I try to keep the bikes in my stable as close as I can to original. I take some liberties but only to make them solid riders


----------



## ratina (Oct 19, 2015)

Looks like a postwar Snyder built frame. Could have been badged Hawthorne or Rollfast.


----------

